# Trouble with groomer



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a mini schnauzer and i get him groomed every 3 to 6 weeks....and I brush him every day to keep the knots out... But we were busy with getting my son ready for deployment to Afghanistan and 2 weeks slipped by and my brushing got a little laxed... So I took him to the groomer and explained this to her... And she said she would take care of it ... Mind you the dog is 7 months old and is still learning his commands...And she knows this as well...Well when I came back I looked in the window and saw her jerking my dog around by the neck and pulling his hair and then she slapped him right in the face ... So I walk in but I did not say any thing....She scooped him off the table and walked over and was being all nice to me and the dog... Then I asked her if everything went ok and she said yes and then said "You really need to start working on his commands and make him stay... I explainded that I work with him every day and I dont understand why he is not standing for her...(she does not know that I saw her slap the dog in the face)...Then she started screaming at me and yelling , most of it I did not understand but I was not happy at all ... I wanted to slap her like she smacked my dog... But I kept my cool and payed her and left.... This is not the first time she has yelled at me...Although I have never seen her hit my dog before... When he comes home from her he is skittish for a couple of hours... I figured it was because of the gooming but now I suspect she has been hitting him right along.... What do you think?......I will never go to her again...


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Seriously??? Run and don't look back. Not only would I have not paid her, I would have FLIPPED out if I saw someone hit my dog!!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Absolutely, run from this groomer and find another one. A necessary correction is one thing but slapping the dog across the face is crossing the line.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh my. Not only would I NEVER go to her again, I would do everything in my power to spread the word about what happened. Like call the Better Business Bureau and report it, maybe write a letter to the editor in the paper (don't know if that is borderline on libel/slander though?). Tell everyone you know with animals, etc. Besides the fact that Mr. Bigsby seems pretty good at commands from his videos and stuff!! And even if he wasn't, I'm would think they deal with dogs who don't know commands all the time. My in-laws' maltese only knows sit, and he gets groomed all the time. 

I'm not a groomer so I don't know what typical grooming behavior is, but IMO hitting a dog and yelling at it and its owner is COMPLETELY unacceptable. I'm so sorry for Mr. B!!

BTW I've been wondering how you have been, I've missed seeing you around here!! How have you all been?


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

The groomer could be charged with assault against you! Seriously, what absolute ignorance. Sorry this happened!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I wouldn't go to that groomer ever again -- that much is obvious. I would probably complain to her superior, if possible, and confront her about what happened. This is absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## ohrats9 (Dec 19, 2007)

I would never use her again. Period. She shouldn't be slapping anything for any reason no matter the age. Someone like that needs to lose all of their clients as they shouldn't be grooming anymore. 

Also, I think the biggest mistake people make when they are not happy with their groomer is paying them. I would never pay someone that slapped my dog. I would have a very hard time paying someone that didn't give me the cut I asked for. 

I would also make it very very clear that I saw them slap my dog. A lot of the time, groomers get their clients through word of mouth. If they know someone is going to let others know about their bad behavior, it might cause them to think twice about doing that behavior again.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

ohrats9 said:


> Also, I think the biggest mistake people make when they are not happy with their groomer is paying them. I would never pay someone that slapped my dog. I would have a very hard time paying someone that didn't give me the cut I asked for.


I took Lucy (a poodle/saluki mix) to be groomed at PetsMart and asked for a very short cut for the summer. Lucy would be very uncomfortable in the TX heat if it wasn't. When I went to get her, it was closer to the length of her winter cut. The groomer insisted I couldn't get the cut I wanted because I wanted it very short and it couldn't be done without nicking/cutting her. Now mind you, I had been having her cut very short by another groomer (who was no longer in business) with no problems. I was so mad that I talked to the manager and they didn't charge me. 

As for hitting my animal, I would have made sure she knew I saw it...I probably would have charged into the grooming area and confronted her on the spot, but then I can be a bit of a b#$(@ at times. The fact that she was an employee, I would have demanded to talk to the owner. If the owner wasn't available, I'd let the groomer know I planned to report her. Totally unacceptable and not up for discussion.


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

I've never had a dog into be groomed, nor am I a groomer, but thats behavior that wouldn't be tolerated, at all. Go back to the groomer, but leave your dog at home. Tell her you saw her slapping the dog, tell her she had no right to yell at you or your dog, and talk to the owner of the store or manager.
Had I been you, I wouldn't of kept my cool, not at all. She would have known not to do that to one of my dogs.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I worked with a groomer who got upset and hit the dog. She was never really patient with the dogs and took on too much work. I left that job and now work in a slower paced grooming salon. 
Sometimes a dog needs to be corrected and told "no" firmy, but never hit. I only groom 4 or 5 dogs a day instead of ten like some grooming since I like to go slow and not get myself or the dog stressed out.


----------



## reanda (Aug 20, 2008)

triaxle32590 said:


> I have a mini schnauzer and i get him groomed every 3 to 6 weeks....and I brush him every day to keep the knots out... But we were busy with getting my son ready for deployment to Afghanistan and 2 weeks slipped by and my brushing got a little laxed... So I took him to the groomer and explained this to her... And she said she would take care of it ... Mind you the dog is 7 months old and is still learning his commands...And she knows this as well...Well when I came back I looked in the window and saw her jerking my dog around by the neck and pulling his hair and then she slapped him right in the face ... So I walk in but I did not say any thing....She scooped him off the table and walked over and was being all nice to me and the dog... Then I asked her if everything went ok and she said yes and then said "You really need to start working on his commands and make him stay... I explainded that I work with him every day and I dont understand why he is not standing for her...(she does not know that I saw her slap the dog in the face)...Then she started screaming at me and yelling , most of it I did not understand but I was not happy at all ... I wanted to slap her like she smacked my dog... But I kept my cool and payed her and left.... This is not the first time she has yelled at me...Although I have never seen her hit my dog before... When he comes home from her he is skittish for a couple of hours... I figured it was because of the gooming but now I suspect she has been hitting him right along.... What do you think?......I will never go to her again...


Oh My!!!
I probably wouldn't have handled that as well as you. I probably would have slapped her in the face!!! I would also make it a point to "advertise" for her (if you know what I mean!!!)


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

RUN, don't walk away from that groomer! Very inappropriate, unprofessional, and outright *ABUSIVE*. I would report her to the Humane Society, and also alert my vet that this groomer is abusive.


----------



## reanda (Aug 20, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> RUN, don't walk away from that groomer! Very inappropriate, unprofessional, and outright *ABUSIVE*. I would report her to the Humane Society, and also alert my vet that this groomer is abusive.


Yes, I agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I took Lucy (a poodle/saluki mix) to be groomed at PetsMart and asked for a very short cut for the summer. Lucy would be very uncomfortable in the TX heat if it wasn't. When I went to get her, it was closer to the length of her winter cut. The groomer insisted I couldn't get the cut I wanted because I wanted it very short and it couldn't be done without nicking/cutting her. Now mind you, I had been having her cut very short by another groomer (who was no longer in business) with no problems. I was so mad that I talked to the manager and they didn't charge me.
> 
> As for hitting my animal, I would have made sure she knew I saw it...I probably would have charged into the grooming area and confronted her on the spot, but then I can be a bit of a b#$(@ at times. The fact that she was an employee, I would have demanded to talk to the owner. If the owner wasn't available, I'd let the groomer know I planned to report her. Totally unacceptable and not up for discussion.


I dont know why you mentioned your story, but it is pretty irrelevant b/c 1. your dog was not mistreated in any ways, it was actual the opposite, the groomer didnt want to hurt your dog; and 2. i dont know how you can compare that "horror" story to the original posters. she actually witnessed someone hitting youir dog, and you think of that story about someone not shaviong your dog? im sorry that just seemed weird to me. also, I would have refused to do the dog as well, b/c shaving dogs with an undercoat does not help them, and the only reason your dog would be hot is b/c you arent brushing out her undercoat. also, i would love to know which petsmart you took your dog too. the corp salons actually have a clause in the employee contract stating that any groomer can refuse to do a dog for any reason, and no manager can say anything about it. that groomer had ever right to refuse to groom your dog. 

sory about that rant, it just bugged me. i dont know how far youd be able to go in terms of legal action, these things are usually more hassle than anything else. but def. dont support her business and tell others aout her. anytime someone asks for a referrel, be sure to tell them where not to go. most dog owners don't know this, but groomers rely on word of mouth for business. we need our loyal clients to tell others about us b/c usually we dont make enough to regularly advertise. if you tell one person in your town that story, i bet most will know which groomer not use within a month.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Purple, the point was that I was not happy, I told the manager and did not have to pay for the cut. She didn't refuse to cut my dog, she refused to cut her as I asked. I would have been much happier if they had called me and told me they wouldn't; but they didn't but expected me to pay for something I didn't ask for. Would you pay for a hair cut that wasn't at all what you wanted?

In August of last year (8 yrs after I took Lucy there) I took Butch for a bath and he WAS hurt, badly (bruised and cut) was in great pain from his visit. Is that enough of a "horror" story for you? I didn't witness it but I was there to pay for the vet bills.


----------



## jacsrbetter (Aug 27, 2008)

triaxle32590 said:


> I have a mini schnauzer and i get him groomed every 3 to 6 weeks....and I brush him every day to keep the knots out... But we were busy with getting my son ready for deployment to Afghanistan and 2 weeks slipped by and my brushing got a little laxed... So I took him to the groomer and explained this to her... And she said she would take care of it ... Mind you the dog is 7 months old and is still learning his commands...And she knows this as well...Well when I came back I looked in the window and saw her jerking my dog around by the neck and pulling his hair and then she slapped him right in the face ... So I walk in but I did not say any thing....She scooped him off the table and walked over and was being all nice to me and the dog... Then I asked her if everything went ok and she said yes and then said "You really need to start working on his commands and make him stay... I explainded that I work with him every day and I dont understand why he is not standing for her...(she does not know that I saw her slap the dog in the face)...Then she started screaming at me and yelling , most of it I did not understand but I was not happy at all ... I wanted to slap her like she smacked my dog... But I kept my cool and payed her and left.... This is not the first time she has yelled at me...Although I have never seen her hit my dog before... When he comes home from her he is skittish for a couple of hours... I figured it was because of the gooming but now I suspect she has been hitting him right along.... What do you think?......I will never go to her again...


I have been grooming dogs and cats for 16 years now. I have worked with some unruley mean groomers. The dogs I work with are happy to see me. If a dog is matted I shave the matts out not hurting the dog by brushing them. Groomers that brush the matts out just to save the owners ego, is self centerd, because they neglected to brush their dog, what ever the reason, t's crulety to animals. Do yourself and your dog a big favor and do not let it get matted.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Right on !!!!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I would never go to that groomer again...period...that probably goes without saying...but then, if you've had bad experiences with the same groomer before??? Well, let's just say, the first time I got 'chewed out' about my dog, I would have been beating a hard path away from that shop! 

As a dog groomer, I always try to be as courteous to the customers as I can; I don't try to lie if a dog is mean, or a cat is nasty, or the animal is otherwise hard to groom, but I don't yell at them because the dog or cat is difficult to groom; I might give some tips to prevent it in the future (like brushing at home, or bringing the animal in sooner, to help the animal to get used to the process). I don't think there is any occasion, as a professional groomer, to be rude to a client. Rudeness does nothing to help the business!


----------



## pentictondoggroomers (Jul 1, 2011)

I try to remain calm these days but sometimes it hard. If this happened to me well that groomer would end up with a review like the one in my signature


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

As a fairly new groomer myself and a seasoned farrier...hitting an animal is an absolute NO NO!! It never helps, all it does is make things worse and the animal more fearful and less trusting. It might make the groomer feel better at the time but will only back fire in the long run.

If I saw someone hitting my dog like that...they would have to find a new zip code!!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I would definitely report the groomer to the owner of the salon (if possible) AND let the local vets know etc (as they are often places that refer clients to other local services). 

As for the behaviour itself? She and I would have had a very serious discussion, AFTER I removed my dog from ther hands. Anyone hits my dog (or even if I saw her hit someone else's) they will face my wrath..and it ain't pretty.

And yes, there would have been no money change hands. If she wants to fight that she could, but it would be her reputation in tatters at the end of it.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

1. You shoulda reported that to her boss! You don't want any other dog to be put thru that, 2. if it ever happens again which i really really hope it does not do not pay her! And let her know what you've seen. Your dog is still a puppy, sometimes it takes up to two years before a dog settles down for grooming. But with the schedule you have he'll get use to it. You have to be considerate with a puppy. than also you should never hit a dog. Do not go back here and write a bad review for her. and if you know anyone that goes to her directly tell them not too! the persons name not always the place but he name of the individual. why? if a groomer lets say is awful like that working at petco or petsmart you'll avoid those places right? but i know someone who worked at one of the P's and she was like that and she got fired. ppl than refused to go to the p to get groomed, but guess what? the girl has her own salon now! So make sure you remember her name. because you may run into her again in the future ppl don't stay in one spot the entire time. so remember names is a major plus, keep all the business cards w groomers names on them just in case you know. i woulda def reported her and had her fired. she does not deserve to be working with animals. and hes a puppy!


----------

